#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Thais don't like dogs

## Perota

I don't know how many time I've heard this nonsense. Have people never notice the number of vet clinique in Bangkok ? Much more than hospital. They are always full and I've always been the only foreigner in the waiting room.

And now this story that happen to me today. I'm relatively new in Bangkok and I don't know yet all the good places. It was getting a bit expensive to buy the meat for the dog at TOPS so this morning I called my wife who is now in Hong Kong and asked her the location of some market where I can get cheaper meat. She said don't worry, I call the maid next door, she will buy the meat for you. This afternoon the maid rings the door with a big bag full of small bags. She explained me she already cooked the meat and each bag is an individual ration. One meal, one bag. We just asked her to buy cheap meat, that's all ...

And I don't mention my mother in law who is convinced that I can't take care properly of my dog and who was ready to send a taxi every two days from the other side of Bangkok with food for the dog.

And people say Thai people don't like dogs ...

----------


## pescator

I once lived in Krabi in a rented house.
The proprietor was an entrepreneur and his wife a school teacher.
They would ever so often pop in for a chat and a coffee.

When doing so they would invariably bring their 14 year old Labrador as they never left him in the house alone.
This labrador walked at a very slow pace and it didnt see well as it suffered from cataract. It seemed perfectly happy, though, and much cared for by both Poht and his wife Sommai.
I noticed that whenever he would call for the dog, he would use the words: Look Por. Daddy`s child.

I asked him, why do you call him like that?
"I shall tell you, pescator. This dog I love to bits and one of the reason is that when our son was still an infant, sleeping on a mat on the floor, a cobra slitherered inside his room unnoticed by us".
"Look Por gave an instant alarm by barking fiercely and we managed to chase the cobra outta there with a broom stick".

Phot and Sommai sure loved their dog.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thais love dogs, they just don't do 'responsibility'.

----------


## Thormaturge

^
congratulations on fitting "Thais" and "responsibly" in the same sentence.

----------


## cdnski12

I spent a lot of time in a small village east of Udon Thani from 2010-12. Pretty well all the local farmers had farm dogs. Most of the bitches were not spayed, so they had 2-3 litters per year. Most of the pups were sold to dog meat buyers, who raised the dogs and shipped them to Laos en-route to the Vietnamese dog food trade. I usually observed both cats and dogs to basically be ignored and left to fend for themselves. WE had one neighbour lady a few doors down the soi who took very good care of her small Collie Dogs. She was a retired English teacher. She was obviously more sophisticated than the local Thai Farm folk.

----------


## Creepy White Guy

Farangs always had such an obsession with dogs, now the Thais are slowly jumping on the bandwagon. Personally I can't bother myself with a live-in cum dumpster already, let alone a dog...

----------


## Thormaturge



----------


## RickThai

Traditionally, Thais viewed dogs as very unclean animals, some of which served a purpose (guard dogs, hunting, etc).  Although many Thai's owned dogs that they became quite fond of, they never let the dogs into their homes.

Today's Thais try very hard to emulate Westerners and part of that has become the fashionable trend of keeping small dogs indoors as live-in pets.  Many older Thais still frown upon this when their grown children bring in their cute little dogs for a visit.

Still most Thais do not "humanize" their dogs the way many Westerners do.  My Thai MIL had on old dog "Ap" for decades.  This old dog outlived all of her numerous liters of pups.  My MIL fed the dog boiled chicken and obviously cared for the dog.

Still, she made the dog stay outside and almost every night that would be dog fights under her house.  The old dog had to fend for herself against all the other dogs.

I know of no Westerner who would have left their old dog out every night where she was certain to be attacked by other dogs.

After almost 25 years, the old dog got scared during a violent thunderstorm and took off one night.  She was never seen again.  My Thai MIL just accepted this as something that had to happen sooner or later.  Quite different than the overly emotional response of most Westerner's who owned a dog for a quarter of a century!

RickThai

----------


## kingwilly

> I don't know how many time I've heard this nonsense.


I've never heard that nonsense.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roger Ramjet

My neighbor who farms our land and is in his 60's,in rural Isaan, has presently two dogs who he seems quite fond of, and who seem fond of him!........but treats them very  very roughly, ie If the dog as much as looks sideways at his fighting cock's...it will very quickly get a hiding!...and no way would any of his dogs step inside the house by 1 cm ....similarly my now deceased MIL's dog, although my wife treats our small dog as a full family member and lives inside providing the best company and daily entertainment we have ever had!  
I think my neighbor likes the "burglar alarm" barking, and one of the dogs that we have spoiled since a pup moves to our place whenever we are there, and is a really nice dog! gets into strife for neglecting his master's duties!  

That said when his previous dog got hit by a car on the small soi in front of his house, he took it inside ....finished it off humanely,.......and then ate it!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rigger

My Thai family love dogs and treat them well but out in the village dogs tend to be treated as something you kick and throw food at.
I think I have a bit to do with how the family are with dogs as they have seen the loyalty and love a happy well cared for dog can give.
My old dog Rambo is coming on ten yes old now and no matter how long I leave for the moment I get out to the village he is by my side, and have a few pugs running around.

----------


## beazalbob69

Every time I see some asshole carrying a little dog around I just want to walk up to them and punch them in the fuckin face for being a douchbag. Mind you I love dog's it's some people I have problems with. Thai's understand that dog's are animals that's all. They are treated like animals. They like their dog's but they sure as hell are not going to let their dog sleep with them as that would be retarded.

I am close to a few dog's on our street here in the village. SIL has a bitch with 3 legs that I am particularly fond of. I have never been licked in the face by a dog here. It must be something dumbass westerners teach their dumbass dogs back home because every dog I knew back in the US would try to lick your face and jump all over you and the owners would not be able to stop their dog's from doing it.

----------


## Perota

> Traditionally, Thais viewed dogs as very unclean animals, some of which served a purpose (guard dogs, hunting, etc).  Although many Thai's owned dogs that they became quite fond of, they never let the dogs into their homes.


In the old time back home in rural areas it was the same, everybody had dogs but dogs were never allowed in the house. Only cats, it may have something to do with them catching mices.

----------


## kmart

> After almost 25 years, the old dog got scared during a violent thunderstorm and took off one night.  She was never seen again.  My Thai MIL just accepted this as something that had to happen sooner or later.  Quite different than the overly emotional response of most Westerner's who owned a dog for a quarter of a century!
> 
> RickThai


Ah yes. Good old Buddhist fatalism. Great cover-all excuse for lack of accountability, responsibility, etc, etc. Must have been some dog to live _25 years_, and then run off?
Probably hailed a taxi.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thais seem to have 2 general rules for dogs; something to be kicked, tied to a tree, or thrown in a temple ground when the mange and festering sores get too 'ugly'.
Or carried around like a little emperor, to be fawned over, deferred to, and shown off like a designer handbag.

----------


## Wizard of Oz

I've had dogs in Australia, now have two dogs in Thailand. My dogs never ever come in the house, no thank you. Walking outside in the rain and mud and then jump on the lounge and I have to smell their damp hairs... Dogs are fine outside, if it rains really hard I open the garage and let them sleep there. 

But on most occasions, one lays down at the front door, one at the back door.

And yes I love the dogs, eat meat every day, but not inside please!

----------


## helge

> Farangs always had such an obsession with dogs, now the Thais are slowly jumping on the bandwagon


Now that's a provoking thought !

Maybe the Whites have gone overboard with their love for dogs, and the rest of the world was 'normal' all a long

Discuss

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> After almost 25 years, the old dog got scared during a violent thunderstorm and took off one night.  She was never seen again.  My Thai MIL just accepted this as something that had to happen sooner or later.  Quite different than the overly emotional response of most Westerner's who owned a dog for a quarter of a century!
> 
> RickThai
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Good old Buddhist fatalism. Great cover-all excuse for lack of accountability, responsibility, etc, etc. Must have been some dog to live _25 years_, and then run off?
> ...


How is the Westernized method of animal shelters a better way of dealing with dogs/cats?  Once the animal gets too old or becomes an inconvenience, the owner drops it off at the shelter.  It then stays there for some period of time (a week, a month, maybe 90 days) and then it is killed if it isn't adopted.  Does that sound very accountable and responsible to you?

Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.

Santi,

RickThai

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.


Agreed.

After 5 mins study you will understand their lack of accountability, compassion and intelligence.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.


Anyone who claims they understand the Thai mindset is talking out their ass.

Even Thais themselves don't understand that so-called 'mindset', Rick.  :Smile:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.
> 
> 
> Anyone who claims they understand the Thai mindset is talking out their ass.
> 
> Even Thais themselves don't understand that so-called 'mindset', Rick.


Haha Boon, Correctamundo! The Thai's never cease to amaze. It is a learning experience for me though which is always welcome.

----------


## kmart

> How is the Westernized method of animal shelters a better way of dealing with dogs/cats?  Once the animal gets too old or becomes an inconvenience, the owner drops it off at the shelter.  It then stays there for some period of time (a week, a month, maybe 90 days) and then it is killed if it isn't adopted.  Does that sound very accountable and responsible to you?
> 
> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.
> 
> Santi,
> 
> RickThai


Animal shelters seem like a good system to me. -Unwanted animals are put down humanely before they become rabid menaces to people, other animals / livestock, and people driving vehicles..? I have adopted some lovely dogs from animal shelters here and in the UK, it's not necessarily 'death row" for them.

Perhaps you should study "Basic Common Sense" a bit more. It might help you to understand why Thailand is still a 3rd World Country, despite it's supposed aspirations to the contrary. The "mindset" of the people that run this country and its politics and industries are a polar opposite to most of its citizens, btw. Hope this helps.

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.
> 
> 
> Anyone who claims they understand the Thai mindset is talking out their ass.
> 
> Even Thais themselves don't understand that so-called 'mindset', Rick.


Granted Thais, like every other nationality are individuals and not everybody follows the "mindset", but after 38 years of marriage to a Thai, a lot of Thai behavior has began to make sense to me.  

Once you learn to observe the patterns, then you try and ascertain what motivators are behind the actions.  Study their history and religion and then ask questions and study family, friend, and foe personal interactions.  It is amazing how much of it begins to make sense.

Santi,

RickThai

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by RickThai
> ...


Just be open minded and it comes naturally after a few years living here. It's just like speaking a foreign language. At the beginning it's a long, confusing process because you think in your mother tongue and you try to translate word for word and it doesn't always make sense. Then you start thinking in the new language and everything comes easy.

_

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should study Buddhism some more, and then perhaps it would help you to understand the Thai mindset.
> 
> 
> Anyone who claims they understand the Thai mindset is talking out their ass.
> 
> Even Thais themselves don't understand that so-called 'mindset', Rick.


Yes, this a fair statement.

More of a management than an understanding.

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by kmart
> 
> Animal shelters seem like a good system to me. -Unwanted animals are put down humanely before they become rabid menaces to people, other animals / livestock, and people driving vehicles.
> 
> 
> Agreed


Me too. A bit like nursing homes in the west.

When you see how people in "developed" countries get rid of their old folks, how family solidarity has almost disappeared, the way Thais take care of animals is not that bad.

----------


## ltnt

^Thai's eat dogs, is that the humane way they take care of them, you speak of?

Week after week the authorities arrest the same guy in Issan who collects dogs and cats for transport to Vietnam as edible products.  When caught, he is officially fined 2,000 baht and told not to do it again.

A couple weeks go by and he's back at it.

----------


## Perota

> ^Thai's eat dogs, is that the humane way they take care of them, you speak of?


Total nonsense. Most Thais don't eat dog meat.

It's not because you've heard of one guy that it means the whole population. Math and logic have never been your strong points it seems.

----------


## toddaniels

> after 38 years of marriage to a Thai, a lot of Thai behavior has began to make sense to me.


That sentence is possibly the most frightening I've ever read in a post by RickThai! I hope I never spout off some b/s nonsense like that. 

Christ you can't get two thais to agree on the reason they're brainwashed to do the mindless things they do. How is a foreigner gonna ever know it; if these people have no clue? 

Don't pawn off the reason these people act the way they do on their buddhist upbringing. I've never met more "selective buddhists" in my life, by that I means they're buddhist when it serves them, when it benefits them, etc. Then again, those are my personal observations so your mileage may vary, especially if your name happens to be "RickThai"..  

ON TOPIC:
As far as "animal shelters" in this country. I'd rather club a dog dead with my cane, then send it to a shelter here.  Every day they apprehend a truck bound for parts unknown which is stacked to the gunnels with dogs, most who have those tin cans wired around their mouths.  Mysteriously the drivers always get away.. The dogs are sent to some under funded, poorly managed shelters in Nakhon Nowhere.

I think it'd be better to let the smugglers take the dogs where ever it is they're taking them, rather than putting them in what passes for an animal shelter in this country.  In the animal shelters here they drop dead like flies, they don't have adequate food, next to no medical treatment and worst thing is; these people under the guise of buddhism won't put them down. They just let them suffer until they die.. 

Now conversely up in Sakhon Nakhon (known by every Thai in the country as the "dog eating province") there are remarkably few stray dogs wandering about. 

I spent some time up there and ate dog a few times. I think I had green curry dog, grilled dog, and a couple dishes with fried ground dog meat in it. Not bad really, the grilled dog was chewy, but other than that I'd eat it again. 

Wasn't there a news article a couple months ago that just outside a "meat ball" making plant in Ayutthaya they found 1000 dog skulls.. Nothing much came of the investigation I guess, but hey, there's a thousand dogs which aren't roamin' the Sois...

----------


## Ronin

> Thais love dogs, they just don't do 'responsibility'.



What do you mean?  :Confused:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Don't pawn off the reason these people act the way they do on their buddhist upbringing. I've never met more "selective buddhists" in my life, by that I means they're buddhist when it serves them, when it benefits them, etc. Then again, those are my personal observations so your mileage may vary, especially if your name happens to be "RickThai"..


If RickThai actually had a clue, he'd quickly see that Thai religion has 3 distinct areas - Buddhism, Brahmanism and Animism. The choose whichever area suits their needs at a particular time.

Although, in truth, it seems many worship at the alter of irresponsibility.

----------


## panama hat

> If RickThai actually had a clue


Ah, there's the rub right there . . . he hasn't

----------


## Rural Surin

On the plus side.....canines can be quite tasty if prepared correctly.

----------


## Retro

There are a plethora of ownerless or disowned mangy dogs roaming the dirty dusty streets across the nation. Something should be done to deal with them. They'll get on any dog lovers nerves after a while. When the King took in that street dog TongDaeng, some Thais got the message that you don't have to buy a special breed to have a great dog. I'm sure that helped get a few mangies off the roads.


 Personally, I think Thailand will never be a great nation until it deals with its street dog issues.

----------


## panama hat

> Personally, I think Thailand will never be a great nation until it deals with its street dog issues.


Thailand a great nation?  

Soi dogs a hindrance to this?

Hmm . .  .

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Retro
> 
> Personally, I think Thailand will never be a great nation until it deals with its street dog issues.
> 
> 
> Thailand a great nation?  
> 
> Soi dogs a hindrance to this?
> 
> Hmm . .  .


It's not very nice for the canine nation to call democrats and their yellow friends "soi dogs" but beside that  Retro' has a point.

Anyway just wanted to remind people that my op was about our 4 legs friends and not about whores, politic or regional food preference ...

----------


## kmart

> Anyway just wanted to remind people that my op was about our 4 legs friends and not about whores, politic or regional food preference ...


Hey, you started it: 




> Me too. A bit like nursing homes in the west.
> 
> When you see how people in "developed" countries get rid of their old  folks, how family solidarity has almost disappeared, the way Thais take  care of animals is not that bad.

----------


## tommy1978

mmmm  maybe this will change some people's mind ..

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> after 38 years of marriage to a Thai, a lot of Thai behavior has began to make sense to me.
> 
> 
> That sentence is possibly the most frightening I've ever read in a post by RickThai! I hope I never spout off some b/s nonsense like that.


And you are guy who figured out it is okay to mouth off to Thais.  I told my wife about your foolish comments and she just shook her head, and said if you lived in Thailand long enough, that sooner or later you will learn something about the consequences of making a Thai "lose face."

I hope you share that moment with TD.

RickThai

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> Don't pawn off the reason these people act the way they do on their buddhist upbringing. I've never met more "selective buddhists" in my life, by that I means they're buddhist when it serves them, when it benefits them, etc. Then again, those are my personal observations so your mileage may vary, especially if your name happens to be "RickThai"..
> 
> 
> If RickThai actually had a clue, he'd quickly see that Thai religion has 3 distinct areas - Buddhism, Brahmanism and Animism. The choose whichever area suits their needs at a particular time.
> 
> Although, in truth, it seems many worship at the alter of irresponsibility.


Even the Pope manages to be "selective" about what parts of the dogma he follows, so why would Thais be any different?

Marmie,

The Thai flavor of Theravada Buddhism is no different than any religion, in that cultural elements of older religions creep in.  That is pretty common knowledge, not some great insight that you think only you and a select few understand.

Buddhism, as taught by the Lord Buddha himself, incorporated dogma from the prevalent beliefs of that era.  

Religious beliefs don't just instantly "hatch" as complete doctrine, they evolve and mutate.

RickThai

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> ^Thai's eat dogs, is that the humane way they take care of them, you speak of?
> 
> 
> Total nonsense. Most Thais don't eat dog meat.
> 
> It's not because you've heard of one guy that it means the whole population. Math and logic have never been your strong points it seems.


You are totally right.  Eating dog meat is a Chinese tradition, not Thai.

Anyone who has spent any reasonable amount of time actually talking to Thai people should realize that dogs were traditionally seen as dirty animals.  Calling a Thai person a dog is very insulting.


Years ago, it was fairly common to see a gang of Thais chase down a rabid dog and club it to death.  As Buddhists they only killed the dogs when they felt it absolutely necessary.  

I myself, had to kill a soi dog back in the 1970s when I was living in Kilosip (near Sattahip) because it was rabid.

RickThai

----------


## November Rain

Jesus! Another thread headed for DH, no pun intended.

And most of you have no clue about dogs, animal "shelters" or much else. Seriously, even from the start... A dog lived 25 years under a house in Thailand? Really? 25 years? When life expectancy for dogs in the West is 15 years ish depending on size? Guinness Book of Records Time - the old Thai lady might make some money... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> Anyone who claims they understand the Thai mindset is talking out their ass.



I think to understand any race on this earth one must be fluent in the language and spend many years living amounst the race. Especially the Thais.

One thing I have picked up over the years is that the Thais realize that there country is not perfect and accept this as the way life is. Another disaster looking around the next corner.

In turn when the shit hits the fan regarding some drunk tosser on Ya-Ba offing a heap of people they accept this as part of the imperfect world they live in. 

When really stupid shit happens in Thailand I now accept it more easily.

Regards the dogs, around where I live many are treated like children. Small dogs are dressed up and one lady I see pushes her's around in a pram.  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

Understanding the Thai Mindset???, Thailand is the Only Country in the World that really matters ,and all the others are of no real consequence according to most of them, for a Thai to "lose face" all you have to do is prove them wrong and then watch out! , its the same when there is a brawl between two Thai's ,the Loser will either bring a gun and shoot the winner or failing that bring a "team" to beat the guy senseless ,Thai's do not like to lose at anything full stop as they are the "Master race"! and have been brainwashed since infancy to think that too. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Anyone who has spent any reasonable amount of time actually talking to Thai people should realize that dogs were traditionally seen as dirty animals.



They where seen as dirty animals simply because they where not looked after and where left to fend for themselves.  Not much money around in the early days to be spent looking after a dog in the correct fashion including trips to the vets and inoculation. 

I first arrived in Bali 1979, the dog situation was diabolical, they would howl all night and rabies was rife.  One would steer clear of any dog.

Fast forward to present time.  Government offed all the diseased dogs and today the Balinese love there dogs with many imported breeds getting around. More money around as well to care for them.

Caring correctly for a dog is the key. I'm just pissed that Ive never been able to own one because of my life style and probably never will. 

Friggin love to have my own dog.

----------


## terry57

> Thai's do not like to lose at anything full stop as they are the "Master race"! and have been brainwashed since infancy to think that too.


Actually I had a little laugh when I read you're post.  

I was thinking replace the word " Thai's " with " Americans " and we could start a whole new thread.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Marmie,
> 
> The Thai flavor of Theravada Buddhism is no different than any religion .
> 
> RickThai




Hey Rick,  Marmite don't like anyone except " The Midget ".

He does help out  " PeterPan"  so that's good enough for me.

Anyway Rick, you seem like a good guy but you can please do me a favor ?

Stop putting " Santi " at the end of you're posts, it does my head in. I mean fok me mate.

Its like me putting " Suck my cock " at the end off every post I make.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks mate,

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

"Perota" is correct, MOST thais don't eat dog, however if you ask ANY thai what province eats dogs; to a person they'll say "Sakon Nakhon" (สกลนคร). It is known as the "dog eating province".

Honestly as poorly as they care for the dogs they "rescue" from being smuggled across the border for the dog meat trade, I wish they'd either legalize it, export dogs, or just let it go on. It is truly amazing the lack of compassion, care they provide. The lip service they do pay doesn't make up for the appalling conditions, not one bit.. 

OFF-TOPIC:
In answer to RickThai's comment and his wifes observation about my "mouthing off" to thais. Believe me I don't spend my entire day "mouthing off". In fact most of my day is spent interacting peacefully with all the thais I'm compelled to interact with.  

However I do hold them accountable for what they say and what they do when they interact with me. I mean a bull shit answer is a bull shit answer in any language.  I'm not thai, so don't feel compelled in the least to operate within the cultural restrictions thais do. I've found you can push a thai pretty far, but I'm not under any illusion that there's no line in the sand here. Push one over that line and they can become unpredictable. Plus because they're a herd, flock or pack culture when it comes to violence, I'm always well aware of how far I'm pushin' one. 

I've said time and again, I never dig a hole deeper than I can climb out of when interacting with strange thais, as in ones I've never met before. Should I get what you (and your wife) obviously feel is my comeuppance at the hands of a thai, I promise if I'm not dead, I'll most definitely share it.

----------


## Rainfall

The love for dogs appeared in the West also only recently, most breeds are less than a century old. The West poduced hundreds of them, the Thais one or two. Maybe didn't use them for herding and guarding. Strange people with strange animals, elephants and buffalos for workhorses and mounts. Never used horses either. 

I leave the door of my bedroom open for cool air, and have no issues if my Pit Bull jumps on the bed and snuggles up. She doesn't leave my side anyway. I suspect she understands English better than my GF, caught most of the commands after just a few repetitions while girlie still opens the light and closes the TV after 5 years with me. Her poodles sleep in her bed.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> Thai's do not like to lose at anything full stop as they are the "Master race"! and have been brainwashed since infancy to think that too.
> 
> 
> Actually I had a little laugh when I read you're post.  
> 
> I was thinking replace the word " Thai's " with " Americans " and we could start a whole new thread.


Out of order pal.... This calls for a trip to On Nutt beer garden. The locals allow me to use a stage usually meant for a live band as an ass kicking ring.. And you're now invited.  :Smile:

----------


## Gilbert

Why is it that every thread that mentions dogs always brings out the dog killers? Here's a tip - if you do not like dogs a) you are in the wrong fricking country b) put your hands in your pockets and neuter every dog you see and the problem will be solved. I'm not a fan of screaming kids and I heard about a bloke once who had a stone thrown at him by a young kid. So therefore, by the dog killer mentality, every thread about kids I am perfectly OK to say "ahh well, best thing is to put them all in a home and if no one claims them after a week, kill the little kunts". Then, another enlightened poster can add "Yeah de-icer is the way forward - kills them good and quick" to be concluded with the usual "the only good kid is a dead kid". 

I feed strays twice a day. I am vastly out numbered by the Thais that do this also. I see a van going round, full of and paid for by Thais, that give them medical care and neuter them. I also see farangs who loves dogs but do not neuter their pets, exacerbating the problem regardless of their claims of "the puppies only go to good homes" which of course they can not know, and secondly how about when their beloveds escape and impregnate a 100 stray bitches? I see shit on Bahtsold like the french kunt putting an advert up looking for a home for his two dogs for half a year because he's off on holiday and does not want to just leave them on the street, which he will if no one comes forward. (his words) 

Are Thai's bad dog owners? No worse than farangs. I rarely see Thais walking about with big sticks to hit these dogs with for having the nerve to take umbridge at some fucka waltzing through their territory! 

Of all the Thais I know with dogs, all of them are good owners and responsible. The worst owners I know are farangs.

----------

